# deciding on a new fly reel.



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

looking for a new steelhead reel for a 10' 7wt rod. I like the classic look. but not sure what reel to look for. the one I want, a Bogdan is too expensive for my blood. Godfreys and Mohlin arent far behind. 
right now I'm leaning towards a Siskiyou. my price range is about $500-$750


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

P - I would love to help, but I've never heard of the reels you mentioned and I've never been in that price range. They are beautiful. May I ask what rod you are fishing?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya man I can't help. you are way above me in the price range. I dropped 129 bux for a orvis battenkill mid arbor and thought I spent alot. lol. those are awesome looking reels tho. my advice would be to find a forum exclusivly for fly fishing and ask them. those guys on those sites got winston rods and sage rods and bamboos and all that, stuff that cost 600+ bux. they would know about um prolly.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

For what is's worth I just bought another Ross Cimmaron CL4 for my new 10' 7wt. I love the reel, my first one is on my fast action saltwater/carp rig. Just my $0.02 worth.

Dan


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

picked another Ross, a Canyon BG4 reel and a few month ago I picked a Teton#7LA reel which is a steel blue color and so nice. But keep an eye out on Speypages.com for classic reels as they are always on there for sale.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

my 5 and 6 wt reels are both gunnisons. and I love them. the cims have the same drag setup as them. 

its going on a scott rod. looking for a G, and if that doesnt materialize, I'll go with a new G2.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I have the G 4wt and it my trout rod for all rivers. Sold a 6 wt over the winter.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i havnt used the reels you mentioned, but i will also recommend the ross reels, excellent drags and tough as they come. the rythm is very nice


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

P I have a Ross Evolution 3.5 never seen the water. Priced 345.00 includes an SA Ultra 4, wf-7- F/S wet tip IV and backing. Let me know S


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You are killing me!! I wished you posted that a month ago. I got a #1 Copper evo on my Scott 4wt.Very nice reel!!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

FD Yep I have the same reel on my 4wt in the slate blue. I put it to the test Monday with a 24 inch small stream Rainbow. I will post picks soon. A stocker ofcourse but about a six year resident of the creek and had lots of fight. The drag is absolutly flawless on this reel. The 3.5 belongs to a regular customer and I am only trying to sell it for him so the price is firm right now but you never know he may bend a little if sweet talked. S


----------

